# four wheelers



## sportsman8 (Dec 28, 2002)

I was wondering which four wheeler you all prefer..rubicon(auto) or foreman ES (2wd/4wd). It will be used for hunting farm and recreation.thanks


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Grizzly for me!


----------



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

I love my Polaris Sportsman. Everyone that i know that has one is very happy. I have had mine up in the Appalachain mountains, I've hauled a deer out on the front AND deer rear racks at the same time, plow snow, pull stumps...you name it. 

Ride one before you buy...it will change your mind.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Im with Ruttin Buck!! Go with the Sportsman!! 4WD


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

It came down to Honda and the Polaris sportsman 2 years ago. I bought the Polaris and I have to say I am very happy with it. I rode my machine and the guides Honda this year in Saskatchewan. I will take my machine any day. It got to the point we let my father ride on my machine with a guide instead of me because it was that much better of a ride for him.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

go with the polaris sportsman 500 ho


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

My honda Recon has constantly stalled during cold weather since it was brand new. In fact...I bought it in January

M.H.


----------



## Capt Kent (Jan 8, 2003)

Get a Yamaha Grizzly 660. I've ridden them all, and there is nothing that even remotely compares to the ride, quality and features. I've had mine for almost a year and worked it hard. This is my fourth wheeler, and I can't say enought about this model. Four Stars!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sportsman 700 all the way


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

major hamhocks....you need to get that idle speed adjusted...if its still under warranty its no cost...it solved my problem, runs fine now....


----------



## Capt Kent (Jan 8, 2003)

Huntin Horseman,

I've pulled more Sportsman 700's out of the muck with my Grizzly than I can count.

And my girlfriend's a better hunter than you. She shot a 13 point this year. How'd you fair?


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

gottafish...

Thanks, I will try it again. They are about 3 years old this month...don't think they are still under warranty but not too sure. Model year 2000. I will adjust the idle again and see how she runs.

M.H.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

i personally like my suzuki vinson 500 but out of the 2 quads you are asking about id have to say the foreman my cousin has 1 and works it to death he aslo has the original 350 foreman i think its a 86 the still runs like a top and other then the normal stuff hasnt had any problems with either machine.now days i dont think you can buy a bad machine


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

SPORTSMAN


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

HATE TO SOUND LIKE A BROKEN RECORD BUT I SAY SPORTSMAN 500 H.O. LOVE MINE !! I'VE WORKED IT HARD AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT .....


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

When in Rome, do as the Roman's do. *Sportsman 500 HO* I am now on my second sportsman 500. I should have never gotten rid of the first one! I like the one I got now better than the first one   Mossy Oak!


----------

